# [images] visionneuse d'images ?

## colito

Bonjour,

Certains d'entre vous connaissent ils une bonne visionneuse d'images à la acdsee ou au pire façon irfanview sous windows?

Y'en a pas mal et je sais pas trop laquelle prendre...

merci d'avance!

----------

## ttgeub

ca a été traité de nombreuses fois, fait un search  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

J'ai fait la recherche pour toi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-289798.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-60125.html

[/EDIT]

----------

## Adrien

Tu as celui-ci:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-289798-highlight-acdsee.html

Et après l'avoir lu moi-même, je te recommande gthumb, simple et très bien fait, en gtk!  :Smile: 

----------

## colito

Bon, j'avoe que j'ai un peu eu la flemme de chercher, honte sur moi... :Embarassed: 

Vous pouvez me lapider en public ou encor me donner en pâture à des modérateurs intégristes... :Embarassed: 

Merci pour les infos en tous cas, je crois que je vais essayer gthumb et gqview...

----------

## yoyo

À noter que pour les KDE/QT users, il y a l'excellent ShowImg ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> À noter que pour les KDE/QT users, il y a l'excellent ShowImg ...

 

faut pas oublier le léger feh non plus

----------

## colito

mais yoyo, KDE c'est sale!  :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad

Mais non ça n'est pas sale, pense aux fleurs  :Laughing: 

D'ailleurs dans le PC-Expert n°150, ils ont comparé gnome avec windoze...

Sinon il y a pornview  :Very Happy: 

----------

## colito

lol!

quant à comparer gnome à windoze, ça frôle l'hérésie...

----------

## cylgalad

 *colito wrote:*   

> lol!
> 
> quant à comparer gnome à windoze, ça frôle l'hérésie...

 

Non je ne trouve pas, je n'ai jamais aimé gnome non plus (déjà rien que le nom...) et de toute façon kde est toujours en avance sur gnome, na !

----------

## kernelsensei

deja Gnome c'est un joli nom .... pour un serveur ..(avec ses copains : Troll, Elfe, Goblin, ..)

Et pis gtk2 c'est zoli d'abord et ca rege bien toutes les langues !

Voila, c'etait ma participation au troll !  :Razz: 

----------

## colito

non je déconnais. Faut reconnaitre que KDE est vraiment bien fait et vachement plus carré et abouti que gnome, y'a pas photo à ce niveau là! 

[mavie] avant de passer récemment à fluxbox (dont je suis très content avec les gdesklets), j'ai fait un certain nombre d'années sous KDE sans rien avoir à lui reprocher, surtout sur les dernières versions... ça serait vraiment une tuerie si ils faisaient un système d'install package par package, parce que c'est vraiment lourd de se trainer 10 applis dont t'as rien à foutre pour une qui t'intéresse...[/ma vie]

----------

## Apsforps

 *colito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mavie]  ça serait vraiment une tuerie si ils faisaient un système d'install package par package, parce que c'est vraiment lourd de se trainer 10 applis dont t'as rien à foutre pour une qui t'intéresse...[/ma vie]

 

Ben c'est fait pour kde 3.4. Les ebuilds sont juste masqués mais on peut les démasquer, pas mal d'entre eux fonctionnent déjà.

Sinon pour le previewer, s'il s'agit seulement de preview en thumbnail (pour naviguer dans un dossier plein d'image par exemple) je trouve que rox fait ça très bien.

----------

## colito

 :Embarassed:  j'ai un peu honte, j'utilise rox et j'avais même pas calculé qu'il faisait ça ....

honte sur moi

----------

## Adrien

 *colito wrote:*   

>  j'ai un peu honte, j'utilise rox et j'avais même pas calculé qu'il faisait ça ....
> 
> honte sur moi

 

Pour ça tu vas dans les paramètres et tu coches: afficher les imagettes  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

je me pends tout de suite ou j'attends encore un peu?

J'ai pas mal de RJ45 sous la main, ça pourrait faire l'affaire... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Adrien

 *colito wrote:*   

> je me pends tout de suite ou j'attends encore un peu?
> 
> J'ai pas mal de RJ45 sous la main, ça pourrait faire l'affaire...  

 

Non laisse moi d'abord un de tes RJ45!! j'ai des gros problèmes de connexions en ce moment et je craint que ça ne vienne de mes câbles  :Razz: 

----------

## colito

lol et merci de ton aide! :Laughing: 

----------

## spider312

pour recadrer le sujet, j'ai vu gthumb, il est très bien, mais je lui préfère gqview, bien plus léger et fonctionnel s'il ne s'agit que de regarder des photos

mais en ce moment, j'utilise entice (dans ma folie 'tout e') : 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/14097378/

http://www.deviantart.com/view/15223174/

----------

## Adrien

 *colito wrote:*   

> lol et merci de ton aide!

 

Pas de quoi!  :Smile: 

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> pour recadrer le sujet, j'ai vu gthumb, il est très bien, mais je lui préfère gqview, bien plus léger et fonctionnel s'il ne s'agit que de regarder des photos 

 

Bof, je trouve que gqview a une sale tronche et est bien moins pratique....enfin....

----------

## colito

tous les goût sont ds la nature  :Wink: 

----------

## lbr

@adrien : c'est quoi un spermophile ?

----------

## Adrien

 *lbr wrote:*   

> @adrien : c'est quoi un spermophile ?

 

C'est mignon : http://archet.net/images/spermophile.jpg

Enjoy!

pourvu que TGL passe pas dans le coin

----------

## colito

faites chier à me faire baver comme ça, ça a l'air prometteur ton petit lien Adrien...peux pas aller le voir, je suis derrière un proxi filtrant...

Chuis un peu vert, vais devoir attendre ce soir...

----------

## Adrien

 *colito wrote:*   

> faites chier à me faire baver comme ça, ça a l'air prometteur ton petit lien Adrien...peux pas aller le voir, je suis derrière un proxi filtrant...
> 
> Chuis un peu vert, vais devoir attendre ce soir...

 

Ah ennuyeux! En attendant tu sais c'est juste un rongeur avec une tronche d'écureuil sans la queue en panache....

----------

## colito

oh le vilain, en plus il prend plaisir à me faire rager...

C décidé: je vais mettre un proxy chez moi pour pouvoir surfer au boulot  :Wink: 

----------

## lbr

moi pas de proxy filtrant  :Twisted Evil: 

comment dire .... en lisant le nom c'est pas ca que j'imaginais comme bebette  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

vous êtes tous des méchants...je boycotte le post  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lbr wrote:*   

> comment dire .... en lisant le nom c'est pas ca que j'imaginais comme bebette 

 Moi non plus.   :Mr. Green: 

 *colito wrote:*   

> vous êtes tous des méchants...je boycotte le post

 Menteur !!!

----------

## colito

eh eh google est mon ami...c'est vrai que c'est plutôt mignon comme bestiole...

A peu de choses près, on dirait bien une marmotte!

----------

## lbr

et oui ! dingue non ?

----------

## colito

c'est hallucinant que des scientifiques aies osé nommer un animal de la sorte...Il sont vraiment perchés ces gens!

----------

## lbr

ou alors ils ont de l'humour !

----------

## colito

vu l'expérience que j'ai eue au CNRS, je pense plutôt qu'ils sont réellement à l'ouest...Pire que des informaticiens, c'est dire!!!

----------

## Adrien

 *lbr wrote:*   

> comment dire .... en lisant le nom c'est pas ca que j'imaginais comme bebette Wink

 

Ca me surpend moyennement.... :Razz: 

 *colito wrote:*   

> c'est hallucinant que des scientifiques aies osé nommer un animal de la sorte...Il sont vraiment perchés ces gens!

 

 *lbr wrote:*   

> ou alors ils ont de l'humour !

 

Où alors ils ont un peu plus e connaissances éthymologiques que nous!  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

c'est pas faux, ce que tu dis, Adrien  :Wink: 

----------

## lbr

on en apprend tous les jours ....

 *Quote:*   

> Spermophile \Sper"mo*phile\, n. [Gr. spe`rma a seed + fi`los loving, fond.]

 

Bref spermophile = qui aime les graines !

Comme quoi on a parfois l'esprit bien mal tourné  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *lbr wrote:*   

> on en apprend tous les jours ....
> 
>  *Quote:*   Spermophile \Sper"mo*phile\, n. [Gr. spe`rma a seed + fi`los loving, fond.] 
> 
> Bref spermophile = qui aime les graines !
> ...

 

Et tu constateras le lien délicat avec la petite grain, comme quoi on n'a pas non plus tort d'avoir l'esprit mal tourné....

[TGLmode] Bon pour en revenir à la visionneuse d'images, moi j'aime bien pornview et je le recommande vivement à quiconque cherche une visionneuse qu'elle est bien  :Rolling Eyes:  [/TGLmode]

----------

